# This is why everyone is going to can-am...



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

:yikes:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If I were single I'd have bought one


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea that thing is sick, that's punishergod1's new ride. There should be plenty of vids of it this spring on youtube.

That's also Canadian.. for that new like it is id say 20k or more. Stock 1000s are 16k here...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Very sick bike! Hopefully my Gade will somewhat compare to that soon.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

16k !!!! Wow thats rediculous for a bike. Idk if i could bring myself to pay that. Better come with cruise control, heated seats, and self repairing axles, lol


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

redneckrancher420 said:


> 16k !!!! Wow thats rediculous for a bike. Idk if i could bring myself to pay that. Better come with cruise control, heated seats, and self repairing axles, lol


AGREED!!!!!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Wonder if they will do a renegade like that looks so bad ***.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Am I the only one that is really unimpressed? Or maybe just the only one willing to say it outloud lol.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

I could build a brute cheaper than that. And it would spank that can am all day long


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

^^exactly my thinking. And that's what I did


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

03maxpower said:


> I could build a brute cheaper than that. And it would spank that can am all day long



I said that same exact sentence...then I rode the 1000 (my friend just got one I'm building for him) and my jaw dropped.

I'm sorry guys, I'm a brute lover...but theres no way a brute will be touching this 1000...mod for mod.

BTW new 2012 brutes are 9500ish out the door here...new can am in red (low model) is 10500 otd, xt's (yellow or silver) are 12,350ish otd.

Literally has more low/mid/top than the brute hands down. My friend just got a brute 750 for his wife, and a 1000 for him. Let me tell you...brute gets spanked.

Even with a 750 HC or 880...I don't think it will be as fast.

Now mud riding, I pick a brute hands down, for power, low end, ride-ability, etc. But man...I"ll be posting lots of pics and vids of both bikes and I want to get a go-pro race of the two when they are stock.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i was on the list to get a 1000xt outty . then i started adding up all my add ons i want i would be riding around on a 20k 4 wheeler i just couldnt do it so i backed out.. i like the new and old can ams heck i own 1 but i went the simple route .. i dont need all that horse power anyways . my brute seen over 30 1 time .. slow and easy and my beer dont sloosh around ..the way i like it


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

walker said:


> yea i was on the list to get a 1000xt outty . then i started adding up all my add ons i want i would be riding around on a 20k 4 wheeler i just couldnt do it so i backed out.. i like the new and old can ams heck i own 2 but i went the simple route .. i dont need all that horse power anyways . my brute seen over 30 1 time .. slow and easy and my beer dont sloosh around ..the way i like it


I agree...after outlaw 2's, snorkel, rad, exhaust, programmer, etc the 1000 will be a 15,000 bike.

Brute...not far behind it will be just over 10,500 all said and done with exhaust/programmer. Maybe 11,000. 

We all go the same places...hell my brute on 31's better go further than the outty...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea a brute brute stock has alot more ground clearence than any can am .. and new brutes are high too.. and what sucks is you cant get 1 without power steering


----------



## Keith J (Dec 14, 2011)

Once the modding starts, all bets and comparisons are out the window. I had a friend with a 05 lambo and I had a 06 vette. His was stock and mine had a cam and supporting bolt ons. I would walk by him like he was tied to a tree. At the end of the day though, I would rather have had the lambo. The ceiling is just so much higher.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

its perty, but mine is paid for...


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

redneckrancher420 said:


> 16k !!!! Wow thats rediculous for a bike. Idk if i could bring myself to pay that. Better come with cruise control, heated seats, and self repairing axles, lol


my 2012 brute 650i cost me 10grand, 750 was 12, can am's are pushin 16k everywhere here in canada lol


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Honestly, if my wife let me for 16 grand, I'd rather have a Rzr 900!!! Fo sho! That is a heck of a nice bike though!!!!!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I'll post up how the 1000 is compared to the 12 brute, and even my brute. But I don't see how you can even compare them being the power this 1000 has. Even numbers wise...we aren't even close to the HP the 1000 puts out. Like I said, I'm a die hard brute lover...but man, that 1000 has power!

Mod for mod it's going to be hard to beat!

And yes, 2012 brute in red comes without power steering. The green/silver/camo/black are PS


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

walker said:


> yea i was on the list to get a 1000xt outty . then i started adding up all my add ons i want i would be riding around on a 20k 4 wheeler i just couldnt do it so i backed out.. i like the new and old can ams heck i own 1 but i went the simple route .. i dont need all that horse power anyways . my brute seen over 30 1 time .. slow and easy and my beer dont sloosh around ..the way i like it


Most folks go to ride just putt-putt around the atv parks any way. Why spend 20 grand on something that a Honda can tackle (no offense). Anything can be mod'd to suit whatever stuff you want to get into.


Now after saying that, if I hit the lotto tomorrow, I might need to edit this post.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

redneckrancher420 said:


> 16k !!!! Wow thats rediculous for a bike. Idk if i could bring myself to pay that. Better come with cruise control, heated seats, and self repairing axles, lol


Remember that's Canadian Dollars. Here its about 12-13K. Still a bit tall but if you want cutting-edge, it aint cheap.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

blue beast said:


> its perty, but mine is paid for...


dats what im screamin


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol x2^^^ well mines not paid for yet but will be within a year or so. Hopefully, if i stop spending money on it and put it towards the note. Just bought some 29.5s and its going under the knife this week. Putting a 3" stretch on it, and next week lifting it. Then a winch... See where this is going???? Lol, no money left over to double down on the note


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

My new outty 1000 is paid for already. But I also havent stuck any money into yet. Hopefully in the next few months I can do lift tires wheels pipe programmer.

I love it so far.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Brute is almost paid for, honduh I tripple the note...well pay the amt due then 200 to principal. I still owe quite a bit.

Better than 12,500...I don't barely have that between two bikes. Brute was 6899 otd, honda was 6200 otd...brute was bought in 09...market was allot diff


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Why even compare the two? I mean yeah they're big bore bikes but the 1000 has 250ccs on a brute. That's like comparing a recon and a foreman 500. Like the old saying goes there's no replacement for displacement. 

I'm not trying to be a butt just look at it with a different point of view. If I had the money id go buy the 1000cc gade from our local dealer right now. Where it stickered for 10,800. 

Thing like this does get me excited about the ATV industry. I can't wait to see just how big ATV's will get before the government starts regulating them. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Fwiw, I compare them because people compare them specifically saying the brute is a "better, faster, cheaper..." Bike. And that you can build a brute that will spank a can am for less than the price of the can Am. I think in all reality the whole idea is interesting. 

so the question remains....which bike is "better". and can you build a brute that is faster and cheaper than a can am? And which bike would you rather have, taking money into account 

I for one think the can am is a great bike...now having ridden it, I'm sold. I have probably over 10g in my bike. why not spend 2,000 more for a can am...after all these are toys we are talking about.


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

For me it comes down to brand loyalty and preference. Anything can be built, and at the end of the day it comes down to what I like. You can tell me that duramax makes a great engine and not offend me. I drive a big cummins because I like the inline six. The can am is great but I love my brute.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jrpro130 said:


> Fwiw, I compare them because people compare them specifically saying the brute is a "better, faster, cheaper..." Bike. And that you can build a brute that will spank a can am for less than the price of the can Am. I think in all reality the whole idea is interesting.
> 
> so the question remains....which bike is "better". and can you build a brute that is faster and cheaper than a can am? And which bike would you rather have, taking money into account
> 
> I for one think the can am is a great bike...now having ridden it, I'm sold. I have probably over 10g in my bike. why not spend 2,000 more for a can am...after all these are toys we are talking about.


 
Well..Big Kev does have 1000cc BBK kits for the Brute..and the Brute does weigh several..HUNDRED pounds less then the C/A at over 900 now. Still...the technology and cutting edge offered by the C/As is very attractive. My next machine will be a 1000 Outy regardless of cost...But I do love my Brute.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Im not saying a can am dont run well but even a well built brute with 100 less ccs would beat one.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Comparing the 1000 does seem unfair to me. Even with the 1000 kits on the brute. The 800 would be a better comparison. Dirt wheels recently tested this class of bike all models with ps. I don't have the mag in front of me but I think the can am was last. I know it and the po po were the bottom two. The brute was second and they actually chose the 700 grizz for first over all.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Cant disagree with that. If the grizz had a better powerplant it would be the ultimate machine. But for everyday trail riding I think id go with that order


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I only compare the two because we all talk so much smack 

I'd be willing to bet that the brute does just a TAD better in the mud because of weight and ground clearance


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Stimpy said:


> Comparing the 1000 does seem unfair to me. Even with the 1000 kits on the brute. The 800 would be a better comparison. Dirt wheels recently tested this class of bike all models with ps. I don't have the mag in front of me but I think the can am was last. I know it and the po po were the bottom two. The brute was second and they actually chose the 700 grizz for first over all.


First off I like the brute7000 out the door to go swimming in a mud hole 11000 I dont think so. As for the 800 thing a 840 brute will spank a 800 candham just ask 03maxpower he had the 840 and raced a few of them. I look at it this way pay what you want get what you want its not my money your spending lol.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Stimpy said:


> Comparing the 1000 does seem unfair to me. Even with the 1000 kits on the brute. The 800 would be a better comparison. Dirt wheels recently tested this class of bike all models with ps. I don't have the mag in front of me but I think the can am was last. I know it and the po po were the bottom two. The brute was second and they actually chose the 700 grizz for first over all.


I have that issue of dirt wheels and you are rite they came in last the grizzly won because they said the power was more manageable. 

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Regardless of the price ....that is a nice quad, but I would not have used spring spacers.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Comparing a brute with a 1000 BBK to a 800 can-am would be pathetic. I put a 840 in my brute and it spanks the hell out of 800s. 1000s are making 60-64rwhp on dynos stock, a well built 840 will do that easily. 

I bought my brute (all canadian prices) second hand for 5k in 2010 with 2000kms 200hrs. Ive put 7000+ Canadian into it since then with all my mods. Im still 4k short of a stock 1000, and I have complete faith that set up (clutching/tires) equally to a stock 1000 can am my 840 would beat it.

Sure 1000s are a beautiful machine, but are all these electronics and things necessary for going out in the woods? Im more interested in the frame, engine and Power steering they've done, to me more fancy electronics is just more of a pain when it fails in the deep stuff. Truthfully id love to have one, but $ for $ the choice I made I couldn't be happier with.

edit: I forgot about this vid until after I posted. Take it this is a really well built 840, but here's the comparison.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

also to add...the can am is a lot heavier, we all know what that does in the mud!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I test drove the 1000XT and the 800r X mr w Backs this weekend on the dealer's field. very nice machines!! though they blew my mind I cant justify blowing up my wallet like that.... unless i win a lot of dough somehow !


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Waddaman said:


> Comparing a brute with a 1000 BBK to a 800 can-am would be pathetic. I put a 840 in my brute and it spanks the hell out of 800s. 1000s are making 60-64rwhp on dynos stock, a well built 840 will do that easily.
> 
> I bought my brute (all canadian prices) second hand for 5k in 2010 with 2000kms 200hrs. Ive put 7000+ Canadian into it since then with all my mods. Im still 4k short of a stock 1000, and I have complete faith that set up (clutching/tires) equally to a stock 1000 can am my 840 would beat it.
> 
> ...


In all fairness..... I rarely see 30mph on my Outty 800 Max which can do almost 80mph! SO.... I (personally) couldn't care less if you can beat me to the next mud whole or beat me to 80mph!!!! Most of y'all seem to be stuck on who can beat who in a race...? I thought this was MUD in my blood not RACE IN MY BLOOD. Just saying... There is not a person on the planet that needs a 700 series BMW to get from point a to point b, but that doesn't mean they have to "settle for the best bang for the buck!" I love my Outty and I can say that I like it BETTER than my Brute.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

TexasDAD said:


> In all fairness..... I rarely see 30mph on my Outty 800 Max which can do almost 80mph! SO.... I (personally) couldn't care less if you can beat me to the next mud whole or beat me to 80mph!!!! Most of y'all seem to be stuck on who can beat who in a race...? I thought this was MUD in my blood not RACE IN MY BLOOD. Just saying... There is not a person on the planet that needs a 700 series BMW to get from point a to point b, but that doesn't mean they have to "settle for the best bang for the buck!" I love my Outty and I can say that I like it BETTER than my Brute.


man i dont care what filthy says about you we on the same page.. guys anything over 15 mph your beer starts slooshing around .. no one i know likes foamy beer .. lol.. here's what it boils down to .. if you wanna can am and you can afford it and can justify it go get.. if you wanna stay with a brute go get it.. i personnly kinda like rockin tha honda brand cause i'm the only 1 in my group that has a 1 banger now..lol...


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

My little boys 250 Bruin will spank any of the Canned Hams when its in the bed of my truck being hauled LMAO 

KAWI RULES


----------



## Lollygagger77 (Apr 18, 2012)

Man I did not realize this was a Brute force forum, oops... I was just going to chime in quick, my stock PoPo (as you all call them) 850 HO keeps up with both my buddies 1000's no problem and paid $4k less than them... We do (well used to) ride with a Brute 750i, but he is still waiting to get the motor rebuilt, and funny before that he would only be even with my stock Popo 800, so I am having a hard time believing the Brutes will hang with the 1000's or the 850's, and this is from first hand experience (plus have read that the 840 kits blow the motors quick, so why modify??).... Also, I still don't get why I always have to go push them out with my true 4 wheel drive Popo's, that is the Brute, Grizzly's, and Canned ham always seem to get stuck before me, LOL.. That is what you get with 3 wheel drive I guess..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We're not just a brute forum, we just have a LOT of brute owners! lol.. However we welcome ALL riders alike. Regardless. Unless you ride a yamaha then your gonna have to leave. 



HA JUST KIDDING! :bigok: Everyone's welcome!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

omg


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Lollygagger77 said:


> Man I did not realize this was a Brute force forum, oops... I was just going to chime in quick, my stock PoPo (as you all call them) 850 HO keeps up with both my buddies 1000's no problem and paid $4k less than them... We do (well used to) ride with a Brute 750i, but he is still waiting to get the motor rebuilt, and funny before that he would only be even with my stock Popo 800, so I am having a hard time believing the Brutes will hang with the 1000's or the 850's, and this is from first hand experience (plus have read that the 840 kits blow the motors quick, so why modify??).... Also, I still don't get why I always have to go push them out with my true 4 wheel drive Popo's, that is the Brute, Grizzly's, and Canned ham always seem to get stuck before me, LOL.. That is what you get with 3 wheel drive I guess..


Clay I believe someone needs to be schooled on a 840 Brute

KAWI RULES


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I was kinda thinkin the same thing :flames:


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

What those two said! I have never had the first problem out of my 840 motor and I have beat the snot out of it!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

^^ as well. I did A LOT of research on the 840 before I bought it. It will last just as long as stock, and really I saw very little heat difference even with the thinner cylinder. I flick my fan switch and within 5 mins im below operating tempature. Everything acts the same as stock except for the ridiculous amount of extra power.

All I know is the 840 HAULS ***. I own a 800 renegade and have driven both, the 840 wins every time either WOT racing or in the mud. Anyway Im not going to continue this because it seems like it's becoming a giant argument of opinions. The only point I was trying to make with that post is $ for $ a brute with a BBK Vs. a stock 1000 what will give you the most performance, don't take it too seriously.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Heck im perfectly happy with my little 420


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

redneckrancher420 said:


> Heck im perfectly happy with my little 420


x2 ..lol..


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

walker said:


> x2 ..lol..


Little 420? :-/


That thing is taller than my truck I bet. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------

